# questions about my first tegu



## myoursh (Aug 30, 2011)

so i just got my first tegu today he is an extreme giant and i just wanna make sure i have everything and im doin everything right.
So i have a 40 gallon tank wide not tall, 100 watt heat bulb 1 for day and a red one for night as well as the uvb not sure what the exact details on that is but its a larger one. I have the vitamins simmilar to the ones recomended on varnyard just different brand as well as the cod liver oil. i plan on feeding him mainly ground turkey and rodents as well as scrambed eggs sometimes. Theres a thermometer in tank that also measures humidity and i have mulch that promotes hummidity. so yeah if im missing anything in his set up or diet let me know please and if u have any tips for taming him i heard putting a shirt with my scent on it in the cage is a good way for it to get used to me. please and thank you


----------



## kellen.watkins (Aug 30, 2011)

How big is your extreme? A 40 gallon is temporary at best, once your tegu hits 18" it will be time to start upgrading thee size of your tank (minimum tank size should be twice the length of your tegu and the width should be as long as your tegu) what are your temps humidity ect


----------



## james.w (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless your temps get below 65 at night you don't need any night heat, and if you do get a ceramic heat emitter instead of the red bulb. How far away is the uvb bulb from the substrate?


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 30, 2011)

Better figure out that uvb bulb. Not getting that right will be fatal for your gu. Try to get as many different meats as possible. Do you want only one or two foods to eat? And yeah, the tank won't last. They grow so fast. Dozer has another month and the 55 gallon is out the door. I've had him for a month and a week.

Treat him like you love him. Give him all the choices for food they eat. Give him suppliments too. They need it.


----------



## myoursh (Aug 31, 2011)

ok so hes a hatchling i just got from varnyard so hes little. its about 80 degrees on cool side and the heat bulbs are both 150 for day and night but he chills under it a bit so its not to much the uvb is 26 watts and 10.0 uvb o and humiditys usually 60%. is this all ok and please give me tips on handling iv only had him for 2 days but i cant pick him up i watched videos and i dont man handle him but hes scared so iv been cage feeding but i always make sure hes in his hide and cant see me do it

o and the uvb and heat are both sitting on screen and tanks about 20 inchs tall i plan on raising them alittle and suspending thm


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

if you using a coil type UVB , I would switch it to a tube. The coils have been known to cause eye problems.


----------



## myoursh (Aug 31, 2011)

its a coil yeah ill switch to the tube will he be okay with that for a week or so till i have money? and othr than that am i doing everything ok. im just nervous about this i dont want anything bad to happen to the little guy


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

What is your basking temp?


----------



## myoursh (Aug 31, 2011)

i only have a thermometer on the cool end not sure what basking temp is im assuming 100 maybe but like i said he chills under so i dont believe its to hot


----------



## james.w (Aug 31, 2011)

It is very important that you have the temps under control. Not knowing is dangerous for you new tegu. Not sure where you are located, but if you have a Harbor Freight Tools, you could get a temp gun for less than $30 or you could order it online from them or ProExotics.


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

You should always have something to measure the temps. If its too cold your tegu will not be able to digest food properly which can lead to impaction and other health issues. The basking temp should be higher than 100*, mine hover around 108-110*, some keep theirs a bit higher. 
I would definitely hurry up with the tube style bulb. Make sure you are supplementing his meals with calcium and maybe even a multi vitamin. Some use the vitamin, some don't. If hes kept inside I don't see a need for a CHE at night, I use one during the winter but my enclosures are in the garage. I would also add a water dish large enough for him to soak in, it seems to help a lot with sheds but make sure you change it as soon as you notice poop in it.

I'd let him settle in a little bit more before trying to pick him up. You can keep your hands in the tank moving stuff around, breaking up substrate, spot cleaning, etc. He'll get used to you more and more as you spend time in and around his tank.


----------



## myoursh (Aug 31, 2011)

Ok I'll get on the tube bulb however the heat lamp may be a little hotter than 100but theres some rocks he can climb on to get closer if he's cold And I'll put a larger water bowl in as well as far as handling should I even attempt to hold him or will it make things worse?
O and I have a vitamin I sprinkle some on every other day and it does have calcium in it


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 31, 2011)

I would start with touching first and see how that goes. Go slowly, don't try to rush anything. Once he seems comfortable with some touching here and there you can try picking him up more. Some tegus take a day or two to adjust and others can take a few weeks before they're comfortable in their new surroundings.
If you take him out of the enclosure at all make sure the room is tegu proofed, they're really fast and there are quite a few people who have had tegus disappear for a few days.

What kind of multi vitamin are you using? Having the rocks near the basking area definitely helps but the temps should still be monitored.


----------

